# journeyman exam



## borizlat (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi,I'm going to take an exam for journeyman in Texas,do anybody know is it possible to use the Code book during the exam or at least the tables, because an info like "how many fixtures are required in stadium ,cinema..;water service pipe standards-ASTM D 1527; ASTM D 2282...."
are almost impossible to be learned.Thank you.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

borizlat said:


> Hi,I'm going to take an exam for journeyman in Texas,do anybody know is it possible to use the Code book during the exam or at least the tables, because an info like "how many fixtures are required in stadium ,cinema..;water service pipe standards-ASTM D 1527; ASTM D 2282...."
> are almost impossible to be learned.Thank you.


If you contact whoever administers the exam, they should be able to answer your questions.


----------



## NickTex (Jun 18, 2008)

borizlat said:


> Hi,I'm going to take an exam for journeyman in Texas,do anybody know is it possible to use the Code book during the exam or at least the tables, because an info like "how many fixtures are required in stadium ,cinema..;water service pipe standards-ASTM D 1527; ASTM D 2282...."
> are almost impossible to be learned.Thank you.



Nothing is impossible to learn and there is a reason behind everything you need to know in order to pass the journeyman exam in Texas. You cannot use a code book. Study until the answers are second nature to you. When you go back to take the Master exam you will be provided with some information to use during the test. 

Don't look for shortcuts, learn the information and know how to use it properly in order to install professional quality plumbing out in the field.

Or keep looking for the easy way out, flunk the test four or five times until you luck out and pass, and then once you do, go in to residential new construction and lazily perform your piss poor work so that my service company can continue to employ people who care enough about our trade to clean up your mess.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

NickTex said:


> Nothing is impossible to learn and there is a reason behind everything you need to know in order to pass the journeyman exam in Texas. You cannot use a code book. Study until the answers are second nature to you. When you go back to take the Master exam you will be provided with some information to use during the test.
> 
> Don't look for shortcuts, learn the information and know how to use it properly in order to install professional quality plumbing out in the field.
> 
> Or keep looking for the easy way out, flunk the test four or five times until you luck out and pass, and then once you do, go in to residential new construction and lazily perform your piss poor work so that my service company can continue to employ people who care enough about our trade to clean up your mess.


Man, that beat my answer all to crap! Well done.:thumbsup:


----------



## borizlat (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi,
Nicktex,I don't know why are You so rude.You just might say "No,It,s impossible".You wrote so many stupid things here...Of course there are many things that you don't need to know depending what you work actually.Yes is better to know them but if you don't use them you will forget them.I know master plumbers that have installed 10 water heaters for 15 years-just that is not their job.I've installed more than 1000 water heaters for 3 years by myself(that is true)All of them passed the inspections.So who has more experience?I'm sure if you try to repass the exam for master pl. after couple years you will be failed.Is this make you bad plumber?It's the same for the driving licence-how many of us will pass the exam if we just go to try?How many remember what are the fines for violations?
But we continue to drive ,right!
And if I have to find out how many toilets are required in a theatre,I just will grab the table(as You)and will find it!We don't need to know this because how many theatres are we going to design in our lifes?Probably zero.That's why THERE IS a table.
I'm talking about practice and experience..Do you know how many shower pans my master plumber has changed in his life-zero.He knows HOW to do it,but he never DID it.Just he works in different plumbing path.That means he doesn't have experience installing pans.But probably You will hire him instead an experienced guy because of the licence.
I think that's enough.I'm sorry about registering in this forum.Thank you
P.S.I'm sure You will hire me if You know what I can-and probably You will ,without knowing who am I.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

You're right, kid, _ing right. Don't take any _ing crap from anybody.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I have to agree. I cant remember all the codes either. But with me its because I am also a licensed building contractor and have those codes to remember as well. My old brain cant keep up like it used to. I honestly dont think anyone can remember all of them. If they do, its because they have way too much time on their hands. 

I also dont see nicktex's response as being rude. So lets keep this thing civilized.


----------



## j.funk (Mar 31, 2009)

you shouldnt take the test until you know your going to pass. stop wasting your 50 bucks.


----------



## j.funk (Mar 31, 2009)

or more


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

borizlat said:


> Hi,
> Nicktex,I don't know why are You so rude.You just might say "No,It,s impossible".You wrote so many stupid things here...Of course there are many things that you don't need to know depending what you work actually.Yes is better to know them but if you don't use them you will forget them.I know master plumbers that have installed 10 water heaters for 15 years-just that is not their job.I've installed more than 1000 water heaters for 3 years by myself(that is true)All of them passed the inspections.So who has more experience?I'm sure if you try to repass the exam for master pl. after couple years you will be failed.Is this make you bad plumber?It's the same for the driving licence-how many of us will pass the exam if we just go to try?How many remember what are the fines for violations?
> But we continue to drive ,right!
> And if I have to find out how many toilets are required in a theatre,I just will grab the table(as You)and will find it!We don't need to know this because how many theatres are we going to design in our lifes?Probably zero.That's why THERE IS a table.
> ...


Don't take what he posted too personally. It seemed to me he might have just needed to vent and something about your post sparked it. Things are pretty tough right now for most everybody. Stay around you're welcome by me, but if not i understand that as well. 

Oh yeah, whenever I see your username the image of Borat pops in my head. Kind of amuses me.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

borizlat said:


> Hi,
> Nicktex,I don't know why are You so rude.You just might say "No,It,s impossible".You wrote so many stupid things here...Of course there are many things that you don't need to know depending what you work actually.Yes is better to know them but if you don't use them you will forget them.I know master plumbers that have installed 10 water heaters for 15 years-just that is not their job.I've installed more than 1000 water heaters for 3 years by myself(that is true)All of them passed the inspections.So who has more experience?I'm sure if you try to repass the exam for master pl. after couple years you will be failed.Is this make you bad plumber?It's the same for the driving licence-how many of us will pass the exam if we just go to try?How many remember what are the fines for violations?
> But we continue to drive ,right!
> And if I have to find out how many toilets are required in a theatre,I just will grab the table(as You)and will find it!We don't need to know this because how many theatres are we going to design in our lifes?Probably zero.That's why THERE IS a table.
> ...


So, your opening a Water heater and shower pan repair company? Judging by your piss poor grammar skills, I am willing to bet that you will never pass that exam, let alone any other test. People fail those test when they take them for a reason. They are not ready. YOU, young grasshopper, are not ready.
PS welcome to the zone.:blink:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Yall don't be too hard on the guy. He won't feel welcome at all. If he is young, he will learn plumbing if he sticks to it and works hard at it. He IS wanting to take the test as we all did. Can't hold that against him. Besides, I think some of US need to learn how to spell, or at least do a spell check sometimes. :whistling2:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Do we have spell check on here? Hey plasticman, hows business going? Like my new avatar. Its my company logo.

Passed both test on the first time BTW. Journeymans, and Masters. Why? Cause I wuz ready.


----------



## NickTex (Jun 18, 2008)

borizlat said:


> Hi,
> Nicktex,I don't know why are You so rude.You just might say "No,It,s impossible".You wrote so many stupid things here...Of course there are many things that you don't need to know depending what you work actually.Yes is better to know them but if you don't use them you will forget them.I know master plumbers that have installed 10 water heaters for 15 years-just that is not their job.I've installed more than 1000 water heaters for 3 years by myself(that is true)All of them passed the inspections.So who has more experience?I'm sure if you try to repass the exam for master pl. after couple years you will be failed.Is this make you bad plumber?It's the same for the driving licence-how many of us will pass the exam if we just go to try?How many remember what are the fines for violations?
> But we continue to drive ,right!
> And if I have to find out how many toilets are required in a theatre,I just will grab the table(as You)and will find it!We don't need to know this because how many theatres are we going to design in our lifes?Probably zero.That's why THERE IS a table.
> ...


I'll assume English isn't your first language, so I'll forgive the grammar and spelling, and I'll even forgive the comment that I wrote "so many stupid things here." :laughing: I did not intend to hurt your feelings and I hope that you will continue to post here. There are many smart guys here who work very hard at this trade and have a great deal of valuable experience and information. Get involved, stick around, and learn from them.

I don't mean to give you the impression that you have to know every line in the code book, and it is true, there is no reason to take up precious brain capacity with information that is seldom used and easily found in reference materials, charts, tables, etc. My reaction is based on the fact that there are a lot of hacks and idiots out there who are unwilling to put the effort in to learning how to ply our trade with excellence and are instead always looking for the easy way to do things. It was unfair for me to insinuate that you are one of those people.

Good for you for working towards getting licensed. The test is not difficult and yet there is still about an 80 to 85% failure rate for those taking it the first time. That is pretty sad. It means that when you are down in Austin testing to become a journeyman you can look around and know that of the men in the room with you only a handful are going to leave there having passed. I would encourage you to take a prep course through one of the TSBPE approved providers http://www.tsbpe.state.tx.us/contactnumbers.html Most of those listed at this portion of the site offer a class. It will help you determine what you need to spend time studying and will give you an idea of what to expect when your test date arrives.

Good luck.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Do we have spell check on here? Hey plasticman, hows business going? Like my new avatar. Its my company logo.
> 
> Passed both test on the first time BTW. Journeymans, and Masters. Why? Cause I wuz ready.


Business has picked up some, thank God. I roughed in a slab today, one yesterday, by my self thank you. Tomorrow I will run sewer and water on both. Trim out scheduled for Monday. Getting better, still slow, but better.

I like your avatar. I saw your van yesterday at E&E. 
Now each time I watch a seminole game I will think of your company.
Can you stab that plunger in the ground like Chief Osceola does? Lol.
Shouldn't be any ( crap on the field ) after that..:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks Plasticman. thats my father driving that van. He is cathcing alot of the service calls for me. Not a lot of new construction for me. Am doing quite alot of remodels though. I think I picked up 20 new homes in Liveoak though. You know they are building some new prison over there and people are gonna need a place to live along with there new jobs.


"_Now each time I watch a seminole game I will think of your company"._

See, you get it. So will all the gator fans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh, and the eyes look like the money I could save with Geico. :lol:
:lol: 
:lol:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Geico, so easy even a plumber could do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

My son is working with Simplex Grinnell. Fire sprinkler company. They are doing that prison there. He is now leaving here at like 5:30 am all week for the trip there.
If you need some help on those houses, I specialize in them. 1 slab rough per day, by myself.  Which ain't bad for an ole fa=t like me. lol


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Call me sometime so we can bs. I am goin to bed now. I am exausted.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

You mean Exhausted. Wheres that spell check when you need it? I think that they are modular homes, which means we will be crawling around on the dirt hooking up all of those Auto vents in the Cabinets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## satony (Jul 5, 2009)

When I took the test in Texas they gave hand outs on fixture units, and BTU for gas lines. that you could use during the test .good luck


----------



## borizlat (Apr 14, 2009)

Well guys,two weeks ago I passed,YES Rockstarplumber, I passed the exam!
With my first try.Nobody helped me here,so I'll give some info for the people who need it.
The exam is closed book.There are 70 questions.To pass You must have at least 70% right answers.The questions were based on:
Definition-2
Water supply-6
Sanitary Drainage-9
Vents-10
Gas-4
Indirect Waste-2
Board rules-10
Fixtures-6
General Regulations-9
Traps-6
Water Heaters-6
I'm not sure are they the same every time,probably not.
You have to be there at 8.00AM.Until 9.00AM they are telling You about backflow,backpressure ...the things You already know.Then the test starts.As fast You are as good for You.There is no time limit but You have to finish until 12.00PM because You will not have enough time for the rest of the exam.
12.00-1.00PM-Lunch.You have to rest even if You are run out of time.I mean,You can't tell-I'm not hungry,I'll spend lunch time filling my test.Bring Your books.They don't allow to use them but You can leave them in the car,so You may check something during the lunch time.
Next time I will be more detailed ,to tell the people what to expect on the exam ,to be prepared.The fact is that I passed the exam(1 try)without paying for courses.That means,I saved around 400$.I'll be glad to share the info,as nobody did it for me(in this forum).


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

What state did you take it in? Man, I wish my tests were only 70 questions. Was it multiple choice too? My test consisted of 100 questions on water, 100 questions on dwv, and I can't remember how many more on other subjects. Also had to do an isometric drawing of water and dwv for a commercial building, size out a multi story commercial building for water and dwv etc, rain leaders etc., installation specifications for commercial fixtures and more and more and more! Just 70 quick questions, that's it? Man, you're lucky!


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

ironranger said:


> What state did you take it in? Man, I wish my tests were only 70 questions. Was it multiple choice too? My test consisted of 100 questions on water, 100 questions on dwv, and I can't remember how many more on other subjects. Also had to do an isometric drawing of water and dwv for a commercial building, size out a multi story commercial building for water and dwv etc, rain leaders etc., installation specifications for commercial fixtures and more and more and more! Just 70 quick questions, that's it? Man, you're lucky!


Sort of depends on the definition of lucky  More and more states are simplifying the plumbing exams. A lot of states allow you to take it, open book. I would suspect that it all comes down to money. The more guys passing the test the more license money coming in and that translates to raises for the board and it's inspectors. Unfortunately what it all translates to is putting a bunch of journeymen and masters on the streets that are in essence still apprentices. And, when all the old dogs like you and me retire, what is the workforce going to look like? It's all just another thorn in the side of the plumbing trade that has been steadily gowing south for the past 30 years or so. In another 20 years there may be no such thing as a plumbing license.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Sort of depends on the definition of lucky  More and more states are simplifying the plumbing exams. A lot of states allow you to take it, open book. I would suspect that it all comes down to money. The more guys passing the test the more license money coming in and that translates to raises for the board and it's inspectors. Unfortunately what it all translates to is putting a bunch of journeymen and masters on the streets that are in essence still apprentices. And, when all the old dogs like you and me retire, what is the workforce going to look like? It's all just another thorn in the side of the plumbing trade that has been steadily gowing south for the past 30 years or so. In another 20 years there may be no such thing as a plumbing license.



That test sounds even easier than the Ca. test! I took the Ca. test after plumbing for only a few years, total green horn but I thought I knew it all back then. Man was I wrong. Over 20 plus years later I'm still learning new sh*t.
I'm so glad Minnesota is still hard core, it's not about the license revenue here. It's harder than sh*t to get your Master in this state. Our test is the real thing. I Know guys that have tried and tried and just gave up.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hope it stays that way but I wouldn't bet on it. Bureaucrats like money more than principals.


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

When I took my masters in Texas it was a lot harder than the journeyman test. The rough in was easier but the rest was a lot tougher. I took the prep class for the masters because there was a lot I had no experiance in like designing shoring out of timber. I don't know if I could do that correctly right now if I tryed. The journeyman test was fairly easy I thaught and they told us the journeyman test use to be the masters about 15 years ago.


----------



## borizlat (Apr 14, 2009)

Well,to finish my post.
The second part of the test is in the "shop".First you have to solder a copper pipe with a coupling.Then they ask you how long,the pipe should be if the distance between two 90s is 8"(for example).That's for copper.
Next PVC.You have to install a tee inside the wall.The tricky part is that you can't move the pipes,coming through the wall and stud.EDIT-Sorry,You CAN move the pipe through the studs,on left and right.You CAN"T move the pipes coming from the wall.
Next steel pipe.You have to find the offset value on the pipe with given distance between two pipes.Then you have to make a thread on steel pipe.
Next water heaters.There are 5 installed WH .Some of them have some code violations.You have to answer 12 or 15 questions about them.For example:Is the number 1 properly vented? or Is the T&P line approved?
Next-cast iron.You have to find the travel between two, 2" pipes in rolling offset.Then you have to cut 4" piece from 2"cast iron pipe and install it with no-hub connection.
That was the second part.
The third part of the exam is to design and install drain and vent system for 2 story house.The house is real,but probably 8 feet each side.They give you a plan of the house, and you have to tell them what kind of parts and how many you will need.(Previous they were 8 pl.fixtures but now they are reduced to six, 3 on each floor.I don't know why,but they don't allow to use wet vent.You may reorder parts 3 times if you need.The score is based on your job and how many waste parts you have.
That is the final.
I don't know how is in the other states,but I don't think it's easy.May be it's not hard too.I forgot,You may apply for a license if you have at least 8000 hours on the field.
That's all.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

What state or country did you take the test in?


----------



## borizlat (Apr 14, 2009)

In Austin,Texas
P.S.The exam finish at 4.00PM.so the people have to be hurry with the test in the morning,because you have only 3 hours in afternoon.
All questions have 4 possible answers.


----------



## frostyplumber (Jul 16, 2009)

hey kid hang in there most of the schedules and tables in the journeyman exam are open book just know the basic code and know how to use your code book to find answers and you will do fine oh yah and practice your pipe sizing i dont know about texas but in alaska that is about 35 percent of your test and our q and a portion is closed book but nothing to get to twisted up about


----------

